# επί πτυχίω (φοιτητής) = pending graduate



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2015)

Καλημέρα σας!
Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό στα αγγλικά; Ο Νίκελ είχε προτείνει κάπου αλλού το «student pending graduation». Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 7, 2015)

Έμαθα πέρσι ότι στις ΗΠΑ υπάρχει το ακρωνύμιο ABD, "all but dissertation", για κάποιον υποψήφιο διδάκτορα που περιμένει μόνο την προγραμματισμένη υποστήριξη της διατριβής του. Ίσως υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Δες και το *expected graduate*.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="an+...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=3Cx0VavxKcL7ULbggMgN


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2015)

Στο δικό μου πανεπιστήμιο άμα είχες συμπληρώσει τα χρόνια αλλά δεν είχες παραδώσει τη διατριβή σε λέγανε writing-up student, που όμως δεν κολλάει σε προπτυχιακά γιατί δεν υπάρχει η έννοια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

Το μόνο κοντινό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι το αμερικάνικο super senior. Εγώ όμως μάλλον θα διάλεγα την αρχική νικέλειο λύση.


----------



## cougr (Jun 8, 2015)

Επίσης, _pending graduate_.


----------



## pontios (Jun 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δες και το *expected graduate*.
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q="an+...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=3Cx0VavxKcL7ULbggMgN



Αυτό το *expected graduate* πως διαφέρει από το *undergraduate;* (is it referring to a final year undergraduate who is about to graduate?)


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Δεν το είχα δει αυτό. Μα δεν είναι προφανές; Undergraduate είσαι όλα τα χρόνια κανονικής φοίτησης, expected graduate όταν περιμένει ο κόσμος όλος να αποφοιτήσεις (αρκεί να πετύχεις σε κάποιες εξετάσεις, ξέρεις).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2015)

Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το _final year student_;


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Ο final-year student φοιτά. Ο επί πτυχίω έχει ξεμπερδέψει με τη φοίτηση.


----------



## pontios (Jun 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν το είχα δει αυτό. Μα δεν είναι προφανές; Undergraduate είσαι όλα τα χρόνια κανονικής φοίτησης, expected graduate όταν περιμένει ο κόσμος όλος να αποφοιτήσεις (αρκεί να πετύχεις σε κάποιες εξετάσεις, ξέρεις).



Ίσως φταίω εγώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη διαφορά (καθεστώτος) μεταξύ ενός προπτυχιακού/undergraduate ο οποίος αναμένει να αποφοιτήσει ας πούμε το 2016, και ενός expected graduate ο οποίος (επίσης) αναμένει να αποφοιτήσει το 2016.

This is just guess work ...
The only thing I can think of is maybe the term/status expected graduate/pending graduate is used (in place of undergraduate) in special instances, such as in contracts, in the case of a student loan, let's say, as an undertaking/commitment by the undergraduate student that he/she will complete a specific course, and graduate by a certain date; let's say it's towards an Engineering degree September 10, 2016 (the expected graduation date). This commitment (and status) may preclude them from switching midstream to another course, let's say to a Law degree - by using credits gained from the engineering course - whereas an undergraduate not subject to such a loan agreement/contract may be allowed to defer a year from his/her studies and/or switch to a law course (if they so choose) and graduate in 2017.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο final-year student φοιτά. Ο επί πτυχίω έχει ξεμπερδέψει με τη φοίτηση.



Λέω για το expected graduate/final year student. Χρησιμοποιείται το expected graduate για φοιτητές που έχουν τελειώσει με την φοίτηση;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Χρησιμοποιείται το expected graduate για φοιτητές που έχουν τελειώσει με την φοίτηση;



Υποθέτω ναι, λόγω της έμφασης που επιλέγεται.


----------



## pontios (Jun 12, 2015)

https://registrar.gmu.edu/topics/wh...ween-graduation-pending-and-degree-conferral/

I was way off the mark in my previous post (not for the first time).
I haven't been googling lately because of virus issues (I don't believe in virus protection)- but I ventured into the above link which explains it succinctly.
I thought once you've completed and passed your final year exams, you've graduated, the rest is a formality - but in fact there is a review process prior to degree conferral, during which the eligible graduate is given a "pending graduate" status. I read somewhere else that for the undergraduate to be deemed eligible they must be of good standing and must have met all financial obligations as well as have achieved a certain grade average (3.0 - pertaining to that particular institution) - not merely have passed the exams.


----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2015)

That basically sums it up, Pontios. The term we're looking for here though is for a _soon-to-be graduate, pending final examinations_ but I don't think we've got an equivalent for it.


----------



## pontios (Jun 12, 2015)

cougr said:


> That basically sums it up, Pontios. The term we're looking for here though is for a _soon-to-be graduate, pending final examinations_ but I don't think we've got an equivalent for it.



prospective graduate?
budding graduate?
eligible graduate?
These terms probably still fall short.

Is it (what we're looking for) pending final examinations or pending a final review/audit by the relevant institution to determine (graduate) eligibility?


----------



## cougr (Jun 12, 2015)

Final exams.


----------



## pontios (Jun 12, 2015)

cougr said:


> Final exams.



Pending graduate ticks this box (plus 1 more - the final review/audit by the relevant institution).


----------



## pontios (Jun 12, 2015)

But, from what I gather, cougr (unless I misunderstood), with επί πτυχίω the student is awaiting the final year exam results or is about to take the final exams - is that right? - in which case we don't really know for sure whether he/she will pass them/graduate? - and if so, pending graduate would not be the equivalent term here. Maybe aspiring graduate is the closest we will get?


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2015)

pontios said:


> But, from what I gather, cougr (unless I misunderstood), with επί πτυχίω the student is awaiting the final year exam results or is about to take the final exams - is that right? - in which case we don't really know for sure whether he/she will pass them/graduate? - and if so, pending graduate would not be the equivalent term here. Maybe aspiring graduate is the closest we will get?


Όχι, δεν περιμένει τα αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων, επειδή δεν τις έχει δώσει καν. Αν έχει δώσει τις εξετάσεις του, είναι θέμα πολύ σύντομου χρόνου για να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα. Όταν στην Ελλάδα λένε "επί πτυχίω", εννοούν ότι ολοκλήρωσε τα χρόνια της φοίτησης στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά δεν έχει δώσει ακόμα (ή δεν έχει περάσει) όλα τα μαθήματα που χαρακτηρίζονται ως "μαθήματα πτυχίου". Αυτή η κατάσταση μπορεί να παραμείνει επ' αόριστον, και να ονομάζεται επί πτυχίω για όλη του τη ζωή, έχοντας στην ουσία εγκαταλείψει την προσπάθεια να πάρει το πτυχίο. 
Αλλά το pending graduate (πτυχιούχος σε εκκρεμότητα) μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης ότι κάποιος πρέπει να κλείσει κάποιες εκκρεμότητες για να πάρει το πτυχίο, άρα μπορεί να καλύπτει και την κατάσταση που περιγράφω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Όταν ήμουν εγώ φοιτήτρια, νομίζω έπρεπε να χρωστάς μέχρι 4 συν την πτυχιακή σου για να χαρακτηρίζεσαι «επί πτυχίω» (Και σας ευχαριστώ όλους, pending graduate έβαλα).


----------



## pontios (Jun 12, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Όταν ήμουν εγώ φοιτήτρια, νομίζω έπρεπε να χρωστάς μέχρι 4 συν την πτυχιακή σου για να χαρακτηρίζεσαι «επί πτυχίω» (Και σας ευχαριστώ όλους, pending graduate έβαλα).



Στα Αγγλικά, pending graduate είναι σαν να λέμε pending storm - δηλαδή κάτι που θα γίνει (there's no stopping it - there's a looming storm coming soon - you can expect it to happen with 100% certainty). 
A pending graduate is an undergraduate that has passed all their exams and is eligible for graduation. It's a given/a certainty that they will graduate. Δεν είναι μια κατάσταση που μπορεί να παραμείνει επ' αόριστον, και δεν πρόκειται για φοιτητή που εγκατάλειψε την προσπάθεια να πάρει το πτυχίο (i.e., it's not as Alexandra described the term in #20). 

Δες το *incomplete graduate* ή *graduate in-progress *- they may be closer to what you are looking for, I think -I don't have virus protection and I'm not googling, so I can't check the full meaning of these terms - they are just vague terms that are floating aimlessly in my mind. I just did a system restore on my laptop.

(και ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα #20- τώρα κατάλαβα τον όρο).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Ε, και οι «επί πτυχίω» έτσι το γράφουν στα βιογραφικά και στις βεβαιώσεις τους: «μην κοιτάτε που χρωστάω 4 μαθήματα, οπωσδήποτε θα αποφοιτήσω».


----------



## pontios (Jun 12, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ε, και οι «επί πτυχίω» έτσι το γράφουν στα βιογραφικά και στις βεβαιώσεις τους: «μην κοιτάτε που χρωστάω 4 μαθήματα, οπωσδήποτε θα αποφοιτήσω».



Πάντως, δεν είναι το ίδιο!
Ο ένας χρωστάει 4 μαθήματα, ενώ στον άλλον χρωστάνε ένα πτυχίο.mg:


----------

